# Ralph Stanley, 1927 – 2016



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

_O, Death. Won't you spare me over for another year?_

Alas, no. RIP.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

He sure had a lonely voice. 

He was the only person who, if you would say, "I like bluegrass," could reply, "Thank you."


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

RIP I never really listened to Ralph, or most of the first generation grassers. But I do have some Seldom Scene, and JD Crowe albums. And a bunch of Tony Rice.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Sad news. Love all the old bluegrass artists. He will be sadly missed.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I love his voice. Sorry to hear the news. Rest in peace.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

The Stanley Brothers, and then Ralph, are in the pantheon.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm sorry, I don't like it all. I like Bob Dylan's version much better.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Old Ralph sang that song pretty great. Dylan just makes it sound like Dylan. I like Alison Krauss's version myself.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Not sure if the Alison Kraus version is the Dan Tyminski version (aka, the George Clooney version), but is a little too rocking for the lyrics. As someone once said, he sounds like a man of occasional sorrow.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

starthrower said:


> Old Ralph sang that song pretty great. Dylan just makes it sound like Dylan. I like Alison Krauss's version myself.


Then I probably like Dylan's sound better


----------

